# Harrington Harnell rod blanks



## justindfish

I may be able to get 3-f-003 and 2-E-630 rod blanks, if I can get these what would they be worth to you guys and this is all I know about them.


----------



## Neverenough

do you have any info on these rods like length/weight.


----------



## fabian31268

harrington are hard to find but there is a place that still has some left


----------



## CAPSIZED

Justindfish, Are you talking about the 5 1/2 footers on ebay?


----------



## troutfling

*harnell*

Do you know where i can find some 552s 10ft. blanks


----------



## fabian31268

i know where they have almost everyone but552 is sold out


----------



## SurfRunner

troutfling said:


> Do you know where i can find some 552s 10ft. blanks


I am assuming the Sea Magic blanks at Islander's are just like the Harringtons. Probably, the only difference is the name.


----------



## fabian31268

yea they are made from the same specs of the harrington


----------



## Mustad7731

*What about 542's*

Know where there are any 542's
Mustad7731


----------



## Doc Labanowski

Hi guys - The last I heard Jean Harrington was still making blanks back in Bramer, Mo.
I use to be very close to them but have lost contact over the years. I am not sure if she is still doing it but might be worth looking into if you wany the real deal. Not sure but I think she will sell retail. I have ONE 542 blank left for a very special project some day. I also jus found an old catalog of theirs with the specs to the blanks mentioned above. Email me if you want them.


----------



## Angler 1

Mustad7731,

P.M. spotsndots1 he has 2-3 542's already custom wraped. he is not surf fishing any more. i think he wants $150.00 each. better hurry he is fixing to list them 4 sale

Good Luck


----------



## sharkchief

I'm looking for a 553 ant one know where to find one


----------



## Wenis123

*552*



troutfling said:


> Do you know where i can find some 552s 10ft. blanks


 hey i have a 552 but how mush do u want to pay for the blank


----------



## texasarrowhead

*552*

I sent you a PM on the 552 I want it.


----------



## Neverenough

SurfRunner said:


> I am assuming the Sea Magic blanks at Islander's are just like the Harringtons. Probably, the only difference is the name.


Hit the nail on the head the same. I stopped by his shop on tuesday and they are a dead on match in action. Go check them out. If im not mistaken they were around 75 bucks.


----------

